# Give Away.



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Put this on TTMB but thought I might reach more tyers here. Cleaned off the work bench the other day and found these. Did not get into tying flies Like I thought I would. The first is "Universal fly tying guide", by Dick Stewart. It is 48 pgs. Covers equipment, material and techniques and shows over 100 fly patterns. #2 is "Fly patterns, an international guide" by Taff Price. 160 pgs. Does not delve into the intricacies of fly tying but is almost all patterns. Next is "Fly Tyer" magazine, summer 1999 edition. These books are mainly freshwater patterns, but many may be adapted for the salt. Last is "The fly hatches", by David Richey. This book is not a pattern guide, but a guide to the natural bug hatches, approx. dates and broken down by regions of the U.S and Canada Don't want anything for these items. Was going to throw them away but thought a 2-Cooler out there somewhere might use them. Will not ship. Come and get 'em. PM me for details.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*give away*

I've had a couple bites on this but so far no takers. They're taking up space on the computer desk so if no one claims 'em soon they're going in the trash.


----------

